# I'm a veteran



## airborne_r6 (May 27, 2013)

Something that I hear often is "I might not agree with what you say but I will defend with my life your right to say it."

I didn't sign up and promise to defend the freedoms of a select group of people.  I gave away some of my freedoms and a lot of my time and my family's time to protect the freedoms of everyone.  

One of the freedoms that I think is most often overlooked and under used is the freedom to SHUT THE HELL UP.

While you are enjoying your day off and your BBQ's and whatever else you are dong today I want you to think about my buddy who came home from Afghanistan under the American Flag not carrying it.  I want you to think about him looking down on you today and the pathetic way that some members of this group chose to honor the memory of his sacrifice.


----------



## stonepecker (May 28, 2013)

From One Veteran to Another.

_"Thank you for your service."_

I am sure that your buddy and my buddies are looking down on us all.

*All gave some......some gave all.*


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 28, 2013)

Did I miss something? You sound a little angry.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 28, 2013)

airborne_r6 said:


> Something that I hear often is "I might not agree with what you say but I will defend with my life your right to say it."
> 
> I didn't sign up and promise to defend the freedoms of a select group of people.  I gave away some of my freedoms and a lot of my time and my family's time to protect the freedoms of everyone.
> 
> ...




At ease hero!...
There are many in this forum who served.  We have all lost a buddy over there.  And yes, they shouldn't be coming home in a coffin with metal handles...  They should all be heading home to their families.  Enjoying a beer and a brat watching a Hockey or baseball game.  
I too get annoyed when someone says "thank you for your service."  Only time it has any impact is when it come from a fellow vet.  

I saw this in a story about Arlington Cemetery, it was a poem.

*Rest easy, sleep well my brothers.
Know the line has held, your job is done.
Rest easy, sleep well.
Others have taken up where you fell, the line has held.
Peace, peace, and farewell...* 

PM me so we can swap phone numbers,  so we can swap stories, of those we have lost.  I can't recall their names, but many of my brothers were lost when a scud hit in a mess hall...


----------



## dogcatcher (May 28, 2013)

I see where he is coming from it has been all over the news, the Internet and so on, there was a lot of comments about the veterans.  Yesterday was Memorial Day, it was the day we Memorialize those veterans that made the ultimate sacrifice, it was not Veterans Day.

On various the forums, I saw thread after thread about a lot of things but rarely a thread about the veterans that made that ultimate sacrifice.  It doesn't take much to see that a lot of people are more concerned about their own little world than the veteran that has died in some forsaken place half way around the world.  Well he died so we can be selfish,

Yesterday I went to the Virtual Wall, as I slowly went a partial list of names of the men I served with I found a few comments made today, some of them asked if anyone knew their brother, their cousin or whatever relationship.  I took the time to write the 4 that asked, I told them what I could remember of their loved ones.  Next Tuesday it will have been 44 years since I returned home, but I remember those great men and their sacrifices all of the time.  

For those that have never lost a close relative or friend in war, you may never understand, for those of you that have, you know what I mean.  Yesterday was Memorial Day, not Veterans Day.


----------



## Scruffy (May 28, 2013)

*I came home July 1966..*

...  from Nam, I remember well the attitude of the country.  I remember those that died so that others could drink their beer and complain. I remember, and still see, those that never paid anything for their freedom and demanded that others give them whatever they wanted.

I sadly remember those that never got a chance to enjoy life but gave their life for others.

I honor those that earned it.

Freedom is not free.


----------



## MikeL (May 28, 2013)

I sure don't want to hit a nerve with anyone. All I would like to say is I am in my 30th year of serving. I am a volunteer. I chose this career for many reasons none of which was to receive thanks from the community.  However, the thanks is very humbly appreciated. Community support is appreciated and important especially to the family members. This is in stark contrast to what my father has experienced as a Vietnam vet. He was also a volunteer and had some very traumatic experiences. He and his family received no community support. Family support from the community is appreciated from all the military members I know. That support is not required or expected but I felt compelled to say it is appreciated by many. I wish my father experienced the same. No offense to anyone. Just an opinion.


----------



## healeydays (May 28, 2013)

I too am a veteran but of Vietnam and am thankful to the next generation who have been continuing with service to their country. 

 I am a little concerned airborne_r6 about where your rant on us, whom you do not know came from.  Son, if you have inner anger you are dealing with, please go talk to someone and soon.  There are great Vet support groups around and from that anger, it seems like a good idea to talk to others that had been there.  I know as I needed to when I got back and it made me a better person, husband and father.


----------



## Justturnin (May 28, 2013)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> I too get annoyed when someone says "thank you for your service."  Only time it has any impact is when it come from a fellow vet.



I am sad to read this.  My 3 daughters, my wife  and I spoke several times this weekend about the significance of Memorial Day.  Beyond thanking you, what else do we have to show our appreciation?


----------



## BeSquare (May 28, 2013)

I may not have the same perspective that a vet has not being one myself. But I can still appreciate what those that came home and those that didn't have given for  their country. God bless all of you and on Memorial Day particularly bless all of those that sacrificed everything so that people wherever they are can live free.


----------



## healeydays (May 28, 2013)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> I too get annoyed when someone says "thank you for your service."  Only time it has any impact is when it come from a fellow vet.



You know, I never gave that much thought until around 2004 when my wife and I were on vacation near Annapolis and we went to a crab shack for dinner and were sitting at a communal table and sitting next to a Captain and his family.  We got to talking about the service as 2 vet do, and he mentioned that he had just got home last week from Iraq.  I immediately thanked him for his service, and he stood up from the table, put his hand out, and thanked me for my service too.  I think that was the first time anyone ever said that to me and it has stuck with me to this day.


----------



## nanosec12 (May 28, 2013)

I see nothing wrong with thanking those that made it home, even on Memorial day.  We can go to the parades, we can clean and decorate the grave markers, and we can stop by the widow/widowers home (if we know them), but I feel that by thanking those that made it home we are in a sense thanking those that 'gave all' through them.  I have no doubt, that if you give a veteran the opportunity, most of them will share the stories of the ones that didn't make it home carrying a flag.

I would rather see people thanking any and everyone they can, because when you make that choice to serve you are writing the government a 'blank check' valued at upto and including your life.  There is no guarantee that you will ever come home, even though thankfully most do.


----------



## PWL (May 28, 2013)

Thank you for your service Rick,and I agree with you!

P.W.Lint CMCS USN/RET


----------



## PWL (May 28, 2013)

My apologies. First,remember those that didn't come home. Then I thank all of you who served. 

CMCS P.W.Lint USN/RET


----------



## Waluy (May 28, 2013)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> .
> I too get annoyed when someone says "thank you for your service."  Only time it has any impact is when it come from a fellow vet.



This actually saddens me to read. I personally thank every service member I see for their sacrifices, because every one has made a sacrifice of some kind. Granted I do this on a daily basis but I still do it. I never tell them that on paper I am a vet because to me I am not, from your statement my thanks holds no value or impact. I like to think that they are seeing at least one civilian recognizes the sacrifices they made and thanks them for it.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (May 28, 2013)

We should thank everyone who has served and is still serving including their families. However we should also honor those Service Members and their families for giving the ultimate Sacrafice for the freedoms that we as Americans can contiue to enjoy. Those freedoms allow everyone to be able to speak how they feel, even when it isn't poplular with everyone else.

As a retired service member and a civil servant, I thank all the green suiters for their continued sacrifice. Why, because I feel it it the Right Thing to do!  


William Burfitt USAF Retired.


----------



## carpblaster (May 28, 2013)

Some people just can not understand what its like to be away from your loved ones in the service, I applaud all who have served and especially our friends who do not come back, or disabled in some way, I met my wife in the service, we both loved the service,  my son just got out after 8 years, between all of us we have over 25 years together, and proud of it,just think of it this way, the ones who gave the ultimate sacrifice for you so you would not have to be away from your loved ones, we give thanks every day, my wife's father was busted up with a grenade in WWII ,he is still alive at 91yrs, my son was the 4 th generation to serve and proudly so


----------



## MikeL (May 28, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> > I too get annoyed when someone says "thank you for your service."  Only time it has any impact is when it come from a fellow vet.
> ...



This is exactly my point in speaking up in my response  above. I am guessing the overwhelming majority of those serving appreciate the support and the thanks. Thank you for doing it. It also shows support for the family of the military member and I know they love the support. The surrounding community is absolutely important to the military mission. I salute my community in maryville and Knoxville Tn-- they are awesome!


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 28, 2013)

Guys, I'm really sorry, in reading people's comments I realize that what I wrote is giving the totally wrong impression as to what I am ranting about.  I have absolutely no issues at all with the way people celebrate memorial day, hell, my entire family is in Vegas without me because I am studying. I definitely appreciate the sacrifices of all of the members here and of their families and friends who have served. Everyone celebrates things in their own way.

This is what made me angry:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/pen-president-111138/ 
The way that people are responding to John because of his pen for the president is not right.  They do have the freedom to say whatever they want but they also have the freedom to shut up and be happy for someone else.  It just really hit a nerve yesterday.


----------



## panamag8or (May 28, 2013)

Wayne, I had a feeling that's what you were talking about, and I agree with you, some of those responses were shameful.


----------



## BlackPearl (May 28, 2013)

Scruffy said:


> ...  from Nam, I remember well the attitude of the country.  I remember those that died so that others could drink their beer and complain. I remember, and still see, those that never paid anything for their freedom and demanded that others give them whatever they wanted.
> 
> I sadly remember those that never got a chance to enjoy life but gave their life for others.
> 
> ...



' Nam Vet here too, It was almost 40 years before anyone ever said "Thank You" to me.  I'll take any thanks I can get. 

To me the ONLY good to come of either of the Bush's debacles was that someone finally said Thank you


----------



## panamag8or (May 28, 2013)

BlackPearl said:


> Scruffy said:
> 
> 
> > ...  from Nam, I remember well the attitude of the country.  I remember those that died so that others could drink their beer and complain. I remember, and still see, those that never paid anything for their freedom and demanded that others give them whatever they wanted.
> ...



Reagan did it in his 1984 Memorial Day speech when they interred the Vietnam unknown, and called on the country to do the same.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (May 28, 2013)

airborne_r6 said:


> Guys, I'm really sorry, in reading people's comments I realize that what I wrote is giving the totally wrong impression as to what I am ranting about. I have absolutely no issues at all with the way people celebrate memorial day, hell, my entire family is in Vegas without me because I am studying. I definitely appreciate the sacrifices of all of the members here and of their families and friends who have served. Everyone celebrates things in their own way.
> 
> This is what made me angry:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/pen-president-111138/
> The way that people are responding to John because of his pen for the president is not right. They do have the freedom to say whatever they want but they also have the freedom to shut up and be happy for someone else. It just really hit a nerve yesterday.


 
I am right there with you about that post.  I am happy for my pen turning Brother to have such a honor as to make a pen for the President.  I left out my Political opinons.


William Burfitt


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 28, 2013)

To all of the Vietnam vets here: Thank you.  

When I got off the plane in Dallas coming home for leave the walk-way was lined on both sides by people cheering for us, waving flags and telling us thank you and welcome home.  Most of them were wearing Vietnam veteran hats. I can't even write about it without getting choked up, it meant so much to me.

I can't imagine what you guys had to come home to.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 28, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> > I too get annoyed when someone says "thank you for your service."  Only time it has any impact is when it come from a fellow vet.
> ...




Write letters to your respective Congressman & Senators not to have hearing as to why there is a backlog of medical cases in the VA but to make proper measures to clear it out post haste.  (Trying not to get political here) And while your writing, tell them that it is a sickening thing making all Military pay for their health and life insurance out of their piddly checks every month.  There are too many enlisted with families that are station in CONUS on welfare/food stamps just to make ends meet.  
I can go on and on and on, as to what to write about. Yet I will give you two more points.  The phrase "Homeless Vet" should not exist in the American Lexicon. nor should it exist at all.  2nd) Tell them it is way overdue to bring our military home safe.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 28, 2013)

I'll think about him and the 6 I lost in DS/DS1...you weren't the only one and you won't be the last. I also think about my grandpa, my dad and my son, they are still here and served, my son is a marine and still in. We all practice remembrance in different ways, yours is no better or worse than mine or any of us that served.


----------



## BeSquare (May 28, 2013)

My dad took me to the Chicago welcome home parade in 1986 for the Vietnam Vets, I was only 10 years old and it still to this day chokes me up.  It was a shame it took that long.

My brother and father in law are suffering through problems getting VA assistance right now, they are still at the point where they process all paperwork by hand and it takes months just to get anything through.  It's a shame that our vets have to go through that.  Add on top of that the closest VA hospital to them closed...it's just a shame.

- Rich


----------



## jttheclockman (May 28, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> > I too get annoyed when someone says "thank you for your service." Only time it has any impact is when it come from a fellow vet.
> ...


 

I am glad someone else picked up on this. I lost some respect for you for this statement. I think you should be grateful to anyone who shakes your hand or tips their cap to you and says thanks for your service. You disrespect others that way does not make you any hero. I do not know what you would like people to do. But man this hit a nerve. Shame man shame!!!!!


----------



## jttheclockman (May 28, 2013)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> Justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > Holz Mechaniker said:
> ...


 


Write all the letters you want. tell the world what you think and want to see happen is one thing. But to not accept ones thanks for the sacrifice because they did not serve is shameful. Man that is one tough statement there. WOW.


----------



## joefyffe (May 28, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > Holz Mechaniker said:
> ...



I agree and couldn't say it any better!  Thanks John, for letting me ride your coattail


----------



## tdsmart (May 28, 2013)

*Thank You For Your Service*

Take a moment or two...

Thank You For Your Service (A Moment of Truth) - YouTube


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (May 28, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > Holz Mechaniker said:
> ...





jttheclockman said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> > Justturnin said:
> ...





joefyffe said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Justturnin said:
> ...






You lost respect for ME?!, Shame one ME?!  
Just because I get annoyed with the fact that through social media and social conditioning I get annoyed that on *Memorial Day*, the day set aside to honor those who have Died while serving in one of the Military branches. as well to honor those who have passed on long after they hung up their respected uniforms. Like my Father who was Drafted into the Korean war.. who was one of a lucky few who while on a transport ship to Korea got the word that the cease fire was signed. He was assisted in the evacuation then spent the rest of his tour on Quam..  I quote him " it was a month of paradise, the rest of the time was hell."
Better yet my Father in law.  Who as a Lead Scout was told his life expectancy as he landed on one of the beaches in Normandy was only 17 Seconds.  Memorial day was for him, Not me.  
Anyhow, it is your right to loose respect for me, as it is my right to be annoyed... Rights I wrote a blank check for and up to my life to defend.  
Have a nice day.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 29, 2013)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Justturnin said:
> ...


 


You have some unresolved issues sir and I wish you luck.


----------



## Sawdust46 (May 29, 2013)

From another Nam vet, I appreciate every thank you I get.  Airborne r6, they mean the thank you but it has a special meaning when it comes from another vet...just like my signature says.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 29, 2013)

airborne_r6 said:


> To all of the Vietnam vets here: Thank you.
> 
> When I got off the plane in Dallas coming home for leave the walk-way was lined on both sides by people cheering for us, waving flags and telling us thank you and welcome home. Most of them were wearing Vietnam veteran hats. I can't even write about it without getting choked up, it meant so much to me.
> 
> I can't imagine what you guys had to come home to.


 
We got the same thing in 92...it tears me up remembering that. I wish 'Nam guys could come home again to a true heros welcome. I work with a few dozen of them at HHS/NDMS...they are the first ones I hug when we train and deploy. Assuming my son gets leave anytime soon, he'll get a crowd!


----------



## dogcatcher (May 29, 2013)

When I came home from Vietnam, before I left Oakland Army Terminal, I was advised to change into civilian clothes to keep from being "harassed" during my trip home.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (May 29, 2013)

It hurt reading your original posting.  In 2 ways.  First, I could see your deep hurt.  And am very sorry so many must live with hurt like you have.  I new you had a hard story behind your comment.  So I waited to hear it.  Please never hold back your story when you give this kind of statement.  Every one "wants" to understand. You see, I was in Nam too.  Like so many. Me nothing special.  Just one of the many.  Only doing my little part to protect Our rights and privileges I have watched corroding ever sents. Still proud to have them.  I was one of the luckiest ones of the many.People have kindly and appreciatively occasionally thanked me for my service.  Though nearly all were family and Friends until farely resent years.  I have and will highly value each and every one.  And I count on my thank you to them to encourage them to do the same for others.  I came back with out even a scar from a scratch.  Minor mental scars.  After all these years it is still hard to sit down front at church.(Or other places.)  So I seldom allow my self to sit  any other place.  Sorry to take so long.  I had to wright the other one for my healing.  But deleted.  Can't twist the knife for others.  Thank you each and every one for your service.  Where ever or what ever your assignments,  We needed you doing them.  I'm kind of proud.  I didn't get political. Oh well, I had to delete the part that hinted on that any way.  Have a great day!!!!


----------



## CharlesJohnson (May 29, 2013)

dogcatcher said:


> When I came home from Vietnam, before I left Oakland Army Terminal, I was advised to change into civilian clothes to keep from being "harassed" during my trip home.


 

I was well warned of that too.  But I only had my duffel to carry my stuff any way.  And what ever any one else thought, I was and am pleased with my service.  I was lucky.  Only several fronds/no comments.  But a lot more smiles.


----------



## Justturnin (May 29, 2013)

Holz Mechaniker said:


> You lost respect for ME?!, Shame one ME?!
> Just because I get annoyed with the fact that through social media and social conditioning I get annoyed that on *Memorial Day*, the day set aside to honor those who have Died while serving in one of the Military branches. as well to honor those who have passed on long after they hung up their respected uniforms. Like my Father who was Drafted into the Korean war.. who was one of a lucky few who while on a transport ship to Korea got the word that the cease fire was signed. He was assisted in the evacuation then spent the rest of his tour on Quam..  I quote him " it was a month of paradise, the rest of the time was hell."
> Better yet my Father in law.  Who as a Lead Scout was told his life expectancy as he landed on one of the beaches in Normandy was only 17 Seconds.  Memorial day was for him, Not me.
> Anyhow, it is your right to loose respect for me, as it is my right to be annoyed... Rights I wrote a blank check for and up to my life to defend.
> Have a nice day.



I am sorry this is what this has turned into.  As I read this my heart hurts because the pain and anger you feel is so clear.  You are a hero in my house and I can not imagine what you have seen, done or lived.  It makes me angry that our government puts votes above our men and women.  You are the ones that should be reaping benefits because you have EARNED them.  I do my best to love everyone because that is what is right in the eyes of the Lord but I truely love and appreciate every member of the armed forces; past, present and future, for the gift they have given me, my family and my country and I make sure I let my girls know it every chance I get.  Thank you for your service and may God bless you a thousand times over, in this life and the next, for the sacrifice you made for me and mine.

God bless you and every other member of the armed forces.


----------



## Carl Fisher (May 29, 2013)

Very well spoken Chris.


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2013)

Chris, we (Vietnam Vets) appreciate the way you feel and for wanting to pass on to your children those beliefs.

I have gone past the shunning I got and remarks I heard, through the years.  Since one of my Grandsons went to Iraq and went through what he did (many mental scars) and returned, I am more proud of what he did and that made me feel that I should be more mindfull of all veterans then and now.

God bless all veterans before me, during my time and all after me now and in the future.  I am proud to have been and would do it again if I could.

Ray


----------



## jasontg99 (May 29, 2013)

Waluy said:


> Holz Mechaniker said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Steve,

    Do not stop thanking service members just because of one vet's opinion.  There are multitudes of us who do appreciate it when it is a true heartfelt "Thank you".  I for one think it means more coming from someone who has not served.  Everyone in the military knows what a difficult life it can be.  For someone who has never experienced military life to go out of their way to say "Thanks".....well, I for one sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## Sawdust46 (May 29, 2013)

This is a little off topic but somewhat related.  I watch some of the "reality" shows like survivor and big brother.  I hear the participants say how difficult it is to do these activities and be away from their family for *39 days*!  They say they realize how much stronger they are than they thought and at the end they talk about relationships they have developed.  I smile to myself and realize how naïve they are.


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 29, 2013)

Sawdust46 said:


> This is a little off topic but somewhat related.  I watch some of the "reality" shows like survivor and big brother.  I hear the participants say how difficult it is to do these activities and be away from their family for *39 days*!  They say they realize how much stronger they are than they thought and at the end they talk about relationships they have developed.  I smile to myself and realize how naïve they are.



Haha, no kidding.  When I was interviewing for medical school I got asked how my wife and I would deal with the stress of me not being home. I asked if I was going to have to worry about everyone I saw trying to kill me or the road blowing up under me on the way to the hospital. They said no and when I asked if I was going to to get to sleep in the same bed as my wife and talk to her more than 20 min a week via sat-phone they said yes.  I said I think we will be fine.


----------



## Jim Burr (May 29, 2013)

airborne_r6 said:


> Sawdust46 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a little off topic but somewhat related. I watch some of the "reality" shows like survivor and big brother. I hear the participants say how difficult it is to do these activities and be away from their family for *39 days*! They say they realize how much stronger they are than they thought and at the end they talk about relationships they have developed. I smile to myself and realize how naïve they are.
> ...


 
Ha!!! Now that's sacrifice. I start PA in August. We already know what to expect and what to deal with. When you sleep in the sand for a living, school seems easy, just gonna be another day at the office. Good luck, no doubt you will do great!


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 30, 2013)

Jim Burr said:


> airborne_r6 said:
> 
> 
> > Sawdust46 said:
> ...



Congratulations, I heard PA school is actually more difficult to get into than medical school due to the smaller number of seats and high demand.  I just finished my second year.


----------



## Sawdust46 (May 30, 2013)

Congratulations to both of you, I'm very proud of you (from an old vet.)  And companies wonder why they should hire vets.


----------



## nanosec12 (May 31, 2013)

Sawdust46 said:


> This is a little off topic but somewhat related. I watch some of the "reality" shows like survivor and big brother. I hear the participants say how difficult it is to do these activities and be away from their family for *39 days*! They say they realize how much stronger they are than they thought and at the end they talk about relationships they have developed. I smile to myself and realize how naïve they are.


 I have the same thoughts, especially when they have the 'letters from home' or the 'family visit' days...

not a lot of letters get delivered to a submarine at sea....


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 31, 2013)

nanosec12 said:


> Sawdust46 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a little off topic but somewhat related. I watch some of the "reality" shows like survivor and big brother. I hear the participants say how difficult it is to do these activities and be away from their family for *39 days*! They say they realize how much stronger they are than they thought and at the end they talk about relationships they have developed. I smile to myself and realize how naïve they are.
> ...



Plus, their toilet doesn't blow high pressure turd filled in air your face if you use it at the wrong time :biggrin:


----------

